# X Trail Radio Code- too many digits?



## rooch (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi there. I had my battery replaced the other day and so obviously I needed to reset my radio system. I flipped to the back of the owner's manual only to find the security pin is 7 digits long. The security code is supposed to be 4 digits so I'm stumped as to what to do. The first 2 digits are actually 0- I have tried entering both the first and last 4 digits ignoring these 0's but to no avail.
Any suggestions or info would be much appreciated.

Cheers.


----------

